# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Thënie për gjuhën

## biligoa

*Thënie për gjuhën   
Gjuha jonë sa e mirë, sa e ëmbël sa e dlirë.*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha është tepër e rëndësishme për t'ua lënë vetëm gjuhëtarëve” Heidegger*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha Shqipe është i vetmi mjet i ndriçimit dhe i përparimit moral.
Ajo është një gjuhë e fuqishme dhe e bukur që duhet të jetë krenaria e folësve të saj dhe një mjet i shenjtë për zhvillimin kulturor dhe intelektual të kombit të vjetër shqiptar”*
Holger Pedersen

----------


## biligoa

*“Kurrë nuk kemi të drejtë të quhemi komb i qytetëruar, sado që të mësojmë gjuhë të huaja, sepse kombi nuk qytetërohet vetëm me mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja, por me mësimin e gjuhës së vet”*Filip Shiroka

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha është pasqyra më e qartë e një kombi dhe e kulturës së tij”*Eqrem Çabej

----------


## biligoa

*“Shenjat e civilizimit të një populli janë:
si kujdeset ai për drunjtë e tij, 
si kujdeset ai për fëmijët dhe pleqtë 
si sillet ai me gjuhën e tij. 
Por gjuha është më e rëndësishme. Është detyrë e tij që ta ruaj dhe ta kultivoj atë si vlerë kulturore dhe si tipar identiteti”
Erwin Chargaff*

----------


## biligoa

*“Themelin e diturisë dhe të atdhetarisë e përbën gjuha shqipe”
Mit’hat Frashëri
*

----------


## biligoa

*“Fjala e huaj në gjuhë është si dhia ndër dhen”
N. Frashëri
*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha më e mirë se gjithçka tjetër jep shpesh dritën ose mjerimin e një kohe”
I. Kadare
*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha shqipe ka aq pasuri fjalësh e është e ardhshme e plot gjallëri e jetë, sa mund të përkthehen në të klasikët e çdo kombi, e çdo kohe”
Gj. Fishta*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha letrare s’është vetëm thesari i kulturës sonë, por edhe mjet i fortë për mbrojtjen e etnisë shqiptare”I. Ajeti“Gjuha është sendi më i çmueshëm i një populli dhe për popullin shqiptar është i vetmi thesar”
E. Çabej*

----------


## biligoa

*“Ka një mjet me anën e të cilit kërkimtari është në gjendje ta ndriçojë, deri-diku, muzgun e fillimeve të popullit shqiptar dhe të hyjë në kohën që shtrihet përtej dëshmive historike. Këtë mjet e jep gjuhësia”
N. Jokl*

----------


## biligoa

*“Larg gjuhës shqipe, larg të qenit shqiptar”
Q. Murati
*

----------


## biligoa

*“Mbrojtja e gjuhës është detyrë dhe peng nderi për çdo shqiptar”
Gj. Shkurtaj*

----------


## biligoa

*“Viktimat e gjuhës janë më të shumta se ato të shpatës”
S. Frashëri*

----------


## biligoa

*“Gjuha ruhet atje ku shkruhet”Populli*

----------


## biligoa

*“E mjera shqipe, ç’i punojnë e s’ka gjuhë të ankohet!”
T. Zavalani*

----------


## biligoa

*“Zot! Jepu shqiptarëve vullnet dhe logjikë që të flasin shqip të paktën kur janë në Shqipëri. Se, siç kanë zënë disa, shpejt a vonë do ta bëjnë atdheun babiloni gjuhësh, ku s’do ta marrë vesh qeni të zonë”
N. Bulka
*

----------


## biligoa

*“Duke lexuar autorët që shkruajnë mirë, mësohesh të flasësh mirë”
Volter*

----------


## biligoa

*“Ai që e zotëron gjuhën e vet vlen më tepër se ai që pushton një qytet”
Një mendimtar i lashtë*

----------

